# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Think Like a Donkey

## Payal

One day a farmer's donkey fell down into a well. The animal cried piteously for hours as the farmer tried to figure out what to do. 

Finally, he decided the animal was old, and the well needed to be covered up anyway; it just wasn't worth it to retrieve the donkey. 

He invited all his neighbours to come over and help him. They all grabbed a shovel and began to shovel dirt into the well. At first, the donkey realized what was happening and cried horribly. Then, to everyone's amazement he quieted down. 

A few shovel loads later, the farmer finally looked down the well. He was astonished at what he saw. With each shovel of dirt that hit his back, the donkey was doing something amazing. He would shake it off and take a step up. 

As the farmer's neighbours continued to shovel dirt on top of the animal, he would shake it off and take a step up. Pretty soon, everyone was amazed as the donkey stepped up over the edge of the well and happily trotted off ! 

Life is going to shovel dirt on you, all kinds of dirt. The trick to 

getting out of the well is to shake it off and take a step up. Each of our troubles is a steppingstone. We can get out of the deepest wells just by not stopping, never giving up! Shake it off and take a step up. 

Remember the five simple rules to be happy: 

1. Free your heart from hatred - Forgive. 

2. Free your mind from worries - Most never happen. 

3. Live simply and appreciate what you have. 

4. Give more. 

5. Expect less 


NOW --------Be a good Donkey and tell all the donkeys you Know.... Think like a donkey.....does this make sense....If you think 'no' than something is wrong with your senses.....

----------


## snaz

Nice one.....

inspirational.....

----------


## Safian

hahah...Good One!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Payal

thank you

----------


## zebijns

Nice post payal  :Smile:  :up; thanx for sharing

----------


## Zaheer

good.

----------


## Payal

thank you zebi & zaheer  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

payal
your message is good.But the story is kid stuff beautiful u r.

----------


## mehak

lol....its nice payal.....kinda funnny... :Smile: nice sharing by the way... :Smile:

----------


## taimur

thnkx for sharing

----------


## xeon

very nice sharing Payal

----------


## zeeast

nice.......  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

humm... very nice payal  :Smile:

----------


## Magnetic Life

mwahahaha ...  :Big Grin:  


very nice payal ...  :Smile:

----------


## george

Some times we must think like children to understand the wisdom offered in this lovely story.
Thank you Payal!

----------


## sunil73

Really impressive.

----------


## khan786

nice

----------


## maniprince

i think u have learned alot from that donkey hahahahahha just kidding dont mind

----------


## rose

fankx for sharing

----------


## *Fatima*

Nice

----------


## adams001

hahaha...kool

----------


## SinnerMan

k whats another name for a black man? a bastard :P

----------


## surdy

Nice one 
thanx for sharing :applaud;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

nice one

----------


## sachintendulkar

Really a nice one

----------


## mohitsharma

thanks for sharing yaar

----------


## jr064

life is best when u keep it simple ! less worries, and live longer !

----------


## chalir

Its like wow your so good with this kinda stuff! awsom pyal..

----------


## chote

nice one. Thanks. Got a story to tell my kids ...

----------


## narry007

Very nice.

----------


## shamimkashif

nice

----------

